# furry rpg's



## bluewulf1 (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm making a list of all the furry rpg's.Post any you canand the sites they're on.


----------



## FeralHusky (Nov 17, 2008)

i don't know any i have been looking for fur games myself, 
i wonder if they are any console based rpg furry games out there
or have been there, so i can download them.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Nov 17, 2008)

The Breath of Fire series, man.  The third one even has an anthropomorphic ONION.  If you haven't checked them out yet, go check them out.
Just one warning, though: the first one kind of blows.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 17, 2008)

lol, I was gonna say BOF... 3 actually got me into the fandom, with that sexy weretiger Rei.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 17, 2008)

Jeanne d'Arc actually has a few Beastmen characters, and they also have a race of anthromorphs called "Therions" or something. 


But if your'e looking for table-top RPGs you'd best not ask me. ^^;


----------



## ToeClaws (Nov 17, 2008)

Goes without saying but, The Elder Scroll series from Bethesda - beast races like Argonians and Khajiit.  There was also the MMORPG "Horizons", which started out amazing and then the company that made it ran it into the ground with massive nerfing and screwups.  For races though, it was incredible - more beast races than normal ones.  Sexy ones too at that.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Nov 17, 2008)

M. Le Renard said:


> The Breath of Fire series, man.  The third one even has an anthropomorphic ONION.  If you haven't checked them out yet, go check them out.
> Just one warning, though: the first one kind of blows.



Whoa, whoa, whoa.

Whoa.

BoF 1 is freaking amazing. The leveling system is superior, the world is better designed, and the fusing system is a lot less convoluted. Never mind the fact that you're not screwed over two battles from the end like you are in BoF 2.

Okay, yes, the story is a whole hell of a lot better in BoF 2. Plus, BoF 2 has Katt going for it. But BoF 1 is the most well-rounded of the bunch.


----------



## Teriath (Nov 17, 2008)

M. Le Renard said:


> The Breath of Fire series, man.  The third one even has an anthropomorphic ONION.  If you haven't checked them out yet, go check them out.
> Just one warning, though: the first one kind of blows.



There's anthro onions in Chrono Cross too  and a lynx, and an anthro fungus...Not sure if it counts as a furry game though X3


----------



## Quiet269 (Nov 17, 2008)

Earthbound has Angry Cockroaches that will attack you 

Breath of Fire III apparently has a character called Rei who is an tiger human thing


----------



## M. LeRenard (Nov 17, 2008)

> BoF 1 is freaking amazing. The leveling system is superior, the world is better designed, and the fusing system is a lot less convoluted. Never mind the fact that you're not screwed over two battles from the end like you are in BoF 2.
> 
> Okay, yes, the story is a whole hell of a lot better in BoF 2. Plus, BoF 2 has Katt going for it. But BoF 1 is the most well-rounded of the bunch.


Maybe... but I thought it was all pretty well monotonous and irritating.  I mean, the boss battles were all essentially 'pummel monster to chip away infinitesimally at its gigantic health-bar until it dies, using healing spells/potions when necessary' (and then getting annoyed as hell when they get up after you beat them, which means you have to continue pummeling away at them for another 30 minutes to get them to go back down).  The final boss was even worse, since it takes even the minor strategy element the other battles had out of it by reducing you to one party member, which has loads of health and only one useful attack, so you basically just hit autofight and come back two hours later when you've won.  That combined with incredibly annoying and repetitive dungeons and a lackluster storyline... not so great.  The only memorable part was that village where everybody went insane, and they'd say things like "Boodiddibilly" and "Woompapa woompapa" when you talk with them.  But the rest was fairly generic.
My personal favorite is four, to be honest.  It's just a beautiful game, from the music to the artwork to the writing to everything else.  And it has Scias, the incredibly tall, stuttering swordsman, who also happens to be a floppy-eared dog.


----------



## Karegian (Nov 17, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> Goes without saying but, The Elder Scroll series from Bethesda - beast races like Argonians and Khajiit. There was also the MMORPG "Horizons", which started out amazing and then the company that made it ran it into the ground with massive nerfing and screwups. For races though, it was incredible - more beast races than normal ones. Sexy ones too at that.


 
Oblivion was great for it.  I only play Argonians and now only Khajiit (for obvious reasons  ).

I played Horizons for a while, but the content sucked big time...not to mention the whole dragon quest thing was far too long winded.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 17, 2008)

Would Sly Cooper count?


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 17, 2008)

http://www.unicornsvisions.com/phpBB2/


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 17, 2008)

Technically FF9 took a anthro-animal approach with several of their races and characters.


----------



## XoPp (Nov 18, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Would Sly Cooper count?


isn't that a stealth game


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 18, 2008)

I thought it was a little more of a platformer. 


There's also Avernum/Exile. You can have your character be a Slithzerikai, which is a race of lizard-men or Nephlim, which is a race of felines.


----------



## Runeaddyste (Nov 18, 2008)

there is one called "Perfect world", but it takes up nearly a GB. The Furry beings are known as the untamed. You either have full anthro animals, or the female untamed mages known as venomancers. I have one called vespin.


----------



## Solaxe (Jan 2, 2009)

There was a paper rpg talking about war between humans and furries, but i forgot the title ;(


----------



## Ratte (Jan 2, 2009)

XoPp said:


> isn't that a stealth game



The fuck it ain't


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 2, 2009)

wouldnt this be better in the 3FL?


----------

